
Amazon Sells Clothes from Factories Other Retailers Shun as Dangerous - tysone
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-sells-clothes-from-factories-other-retailers-shun-as-dangerous-11571845003?mod=rsswn
======
planetzero
Amazon didn't join because it would be nearly impossible to police their
third-party sellers and their use of these factories.

